# Sad News About My Leaf Tailed Gecko



## GhoulGecko (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi everyone.

This is a very sad thread for me to make. My Leaf tailed gecko has passed this morning. 

I feel like did something wrong. The person I bought her off told me that Leaf tailed geckos don't need a heat lamp, mat or a UVB bulb. Is this incorrect? I feel like I could have prevented her death with a heat light. There aren't many care sheets on Australian leaf tails so I went off the word of my friend. 

Please Help me,

R.I.P
Luna the Leaf tailed gecko.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 17, 2018)

So sorry to hear that. When we have lost reptiles (or any other animal), it is devastating. Don't go beating yourself up. You followed what you thought was good advice. 
I don't know much about geckos, but to the best of my knowledge, most geckos require some sort of heat.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 17, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> So sorry to hear that. When we have lost reptiles (or any other animal), it is devastating. Don't go beating yourself up. You followed what you thought was good advice.
> I don't know much about geckos, but to the best of my knowledge, most geckos require some sort of heat.


Thank-you very much mate.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 17, 2018)

What species was it Ghoul. The ones from the Southern states don't like and can't tolerate as much heat as the Northern species.
Southern 22-25c
Northern 28-30 and they can tolerate high 30's for short periods.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 17, 2018)

Species was Phyllurus Platurus. I feel like it might of needed heat but was going off information from a friend.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 17, 2018)

Maybe it was a combination of too cold and too much handling. Obviously geckoes are easily stressed and don't really enjoy handling. Losing an animal is really sad, and even though I've lost quite a few over the years due to natural causes, it isn't one of those things that you ever get used to.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 17, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Maybe it was a combination of too cold and too much handling. Obviously geckoes are easily stressed and don't really enjoy handling. Losing an animal is really sad, and even though I've lost quite a few over the years due to natural causes, it isn't one of those things that you ever get used to.


Thanks mate. When I noticed she was getting freaked out by handling I stopped right away, but it might have just been the cold. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 17, 2018)

GhoulGecko said:


> Species was Phyllurus Platurus. I feel like it might of needed heat but was going off information from a friend.


I wouldn't think that cold would have played a part in this summer we have had. If anything it may have been the heat.
Do you know what age it was? I ask because it may have even been old age and not something you did or didn't do.
I am not sure if you are into this sort of thing but I would get some rubbing alcohol or white spirit and preserve it in a jar. I think things like that are cool, but maybe am just a little weird.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Feb 17, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I wouldn't think that cold would have played a part in this summer we have had. If anything it may have been the heat.
> Do you know what age it was? I ask because it may have even been old age and not something you did or didn't do.
> I am not sure if you are into this sort of thing but I would get some rubbing alcohol or white spirit and preserve it in a jar. I think things like that are cool, but maybe am just a little weird.


Yeah. I don't know what age it was so I did suspect old age. I don't really want to do that, but its not weird! If it was an extremely rare reptile, then yes, but it doesn't matter. P.S thanks for all your help.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 17, 2018)

Tough break mate, keep looking up though.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear/read this... like many have said it is terrible finding out a family member is no longer with us.. I had knob tailed geckos and was also told heating wasn't required etc etc. I lost my pair about 6 months later and it shattered me .. I have read heaps of info and learnt so much and feel the next time I decide to go down the gecko path again.. I will be ready and loaded with information 

Take it easy bro.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Snapped (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear mate. Losing a pet, be it scaled, feathered or furry....all hurts.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear that buddy. I feel for you. 

I can reassure you it was not the cold. Scutellatus is spot on with his temps of 22-25oC for Thick Tailed geckos _P. platyurus_ . This species has been observed in the field to be active at an ambient temperature as low as 10oC. Given they require about 60% humidity, the daily misting would likely have helped by reducing temperatures through evaporative cooling. As also suggested by Scutellatus, heat would have been much more of a problem. Temperatures of 30oC or above for any period of time are likely to be fatal for these guys.

Other than the handling, which you stopped, it seems your husbandry was good. So the problem must have been with the individual gecko, rather than anything you did.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 27, 2018)

These particular geckos don't do well if theyve been wild caught and there has been a few of them getting around. Regen tails can be a good givaway. Captive bred animals are pretty resilient. And i wouldn't consider one if it had a regen tail 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## azzmilan (Feb 27, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Sorry to hear/read this... like many have said it is terrible finding out a family member is no longer with us.. I had knob tailed geckos and was also told heating wasn't required etc etc. I lost my pair about 6 months later and it shattered me .. I have read heaps of info and learnt so much and feel the next time I decide to go down the gecko path again.. I will be ready and loaded with information
> 
> Take it easy bro..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK



I find that terrifying and have received that advice myself from a pet store well known in Melbourne. Quite shocked to be honest.


----------

